# Poland



## barge1914 (Dec 17, 2022)

Recovering from hip operation has given me time on my hands to plan future trips. I’ve got a late summer/autumn 3 month trip to Poland in mind. Route (in brown) on the map attached. (Ignore the text above the map)
From anyone who has been there before, can I invite comments on places worth visiting, and any general tips or advice on travelling by Moho in Poland?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 17, 2022)

I never considered Poland until I read a BBC travel article.
Given your Romania trip  I would expect you to enjoy.
As you may have read we have other plans this year.
I look forward to your posts and photos.
With a view to 2024 (Russia dependent !)


----------



## witzend (Dec 17, 2022)

We visited several yrs ago only city we visited was Warsaw but by train we aren't city people visit was more for Polish friends we stayed with in Poznan who hadn't been them selves. Rest of time we stayed very rural finding overnite stops was easy servicing the van was difficult. But Polish we met were very friendly an helpful. I learnt a little Polish but mixed up 2 words Please and Pig which didn't help some times and didn't realise why until Polish friends at home corrected me Laughable since but touchy a couple of times  
https://www.poland.travel/en


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Dec 17, 2022)

I travelled around Poland in 2015 and had a great time. It's important to remember that places worth visiting in towns can sometimes be surrounded by typical communist blocks of flats. Also you will find some facilities as incredibly basic.

Swinoujscie Ferry is free.
Kolobrzeg if you like beaches, also Baszta Procholsa and Town Hall 
Brzezie Church.
Malbork Fortress is a must.
Krakow old town is small but attractive and so many places to explore.
Zakopane is a tourist trap, but surrounding mountains and villages are lovely.
If religious, then Basilica of St Anne & Grotto.
Klodzko old town and baroque bridge, etc
Czermna for Chapel of Skulls.
Szczeliniec for a pleasant viewpoint.
Karpacz for the Wang  Wooden church.
......and have fun meeting some wonderful people.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 17, 2022)

Went to Poland on business in the early 70s.

Malbork Castle near Gdansk is worth a visit as is the old town in Warsaw.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Dec 17, 2022)

I was trying to ignore WWII and associated places, but I must add that the modern restaurants in Krakow's Jewish Quarter Kazimierz and Schindlers Factory are excellent.

I asked a Polish friend who said that I might not like Warsaw as it was totally destroyed during the war, but it's good to read that r4dent liked it.
​


----------



## witzend (Dec 17, 2022)

Heres a link which might Help





						CamperPark - overnight places in Poland
					






					camperpark.pl


----------



## mark61 (Dec 17, 2022)

Only been a few times, certainly not even scratched the surface of the place, but what I have seen I thoroughly enjoyed.
Along with places already mentioned would certainly recommend their Masurian Lake District area. Combination of touristy place, but never have to go to far to get away from them. Plenty of quiet  places to explore.


----------



## Lee (Dec 17, 2022)

Our grandson is engaged to a Polish girl and we are looking at going over when we can, so I look forward to hearing about your trip best if luck.


----------



## UFO (Dec 19, 2022)

We were there in 2015, went through Germany with a couple of days in Berlin. Overall a good trip, we enjoyed Poland. You can see where we went here, click on the pins for more information
Judy & David Campervan Travels v03/22








						Judy & David Campervan Travels v03/22 – Google My Maps
					

Where we have stayed overnight




					goo.gl


----------



## Dezi (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi, we visited most of the former eastern bloc Countries just after the Berlin wall came down and we were in Poland in 1992.
We stayed in Zakopane and did some walking in the Tatra mountains. Wonderfull

 I can recommend the 13th c Wieliczka salt mine with its full size cathedral several hundred feet underground.   49.982875,20.056238

if you are of a certain age group,I was born during the last war,  then one of the 20th centuries most important museums / shrines is  Auschwitz.  50.028351,19.204119 sobering,but very important.

Dezi


----------



## UFO (Dec 20, 2022)

We pretty much followed the Trail of the Eagle's Nests a chain of 25 medieval castles between Częstochowa and Kraków, did not visit them all but a wide variety of castles from ruins to converted into luxury hotel.


----------



## GMJ (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi

We had a 5-6 day brief visit there a few years ago. Some observations...

- They use a GoBox system if you are over 3500kg and (I think) a vignette if under, for main roads/MWays

- The main dual from Berlin to Wroclaw direction is the worst road we have ever driven on so avoid it. It was made of concrete slabs from the Soviet era which had separated so it was bump, bump, bump...for 3 hours! By the end we both had headfaches; felt sick; and our milk in the fridge had started to turn to cheese! Avoid.

- If you stay at a site and go into any town make sure to take the campsite address with you. We didn't in Krakow and had a very extended taxi journey back to site as my Polish was as good as the taxi driver's English!

We stayed at 3 campsites in the south. I'm happy to dig them out and recommend them if you want. Please let me know.

We moved into the Czech Republic after leaving Poland and I can recommend some sites there too if you are interested. Prague is well worth a visit...and so cheap.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 20, 2022)

Organic maps or the like useful for 
A showing the taxi your destination.
B may prevent circuitous journeys ?


----------



## witzend (Dec 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> jagmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Organic maps or the like useful for
> ...


I don't think from our experience that all Taxi drivers are as honest as we'd like when we rode in one in Warsaw when we came to get out at the Train Station the meter showed 40 Zl but he demanded 80 Zl after hearing us speaking English. But after a heated discussion with our Polish friends who where in the back and had not said a lot on the journey He only got the 40


----------



## GMJ (Dec 20, 2022)

No, this guy was genuinely lost I could tell.


----------



## Victor (Dec 23, 2022)

Spent some time in and around Poznan through work about 12 yrs ago.


During some down time had a good tour around the Wielkopolska area, including a 3 day kayak trip down some beautiful rivers/lakes in some fantastic hot weather. Lovely area and Poland in general is very friendly.

 Krakow is a lovely historic city and Auschwitz is a must do as well.     Absolutely fantastic experience and something I will always remember and rightly so.


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 23, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi
> 
> We had a 5-6 day brief visit there a few years ago. Some observations...
> 
> ...


We would welcome any recommendations please for Poland. Apart from a little loop through the mountains to avoid the main road from Berlin we won’t be spending much time in Czechia, we went through there on our trip round the Carpathians to Romania in 2019. 
Where did you get the vignette?


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2022)

Bit of a scam for toll ticket explained


----------



## GMJ (Dec 24, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> We would welcome any recommendations please for Poland. Apart from a little loop through the mountains to avoid the main road from Berlin we won’t be spending much time in Czechia, we went through there on our trip round the Carpathians to Romania in 2019.
> Where did you get the vignette?



I just checked and it was 2016 we went so my observations are based on then. I would have no problem staying at each site again. From memory they all took the ACSI card as well which made them even cheaper than they would have been at the time.

*First site*









						Campsite Stary Folwark | ACSI
					

Campsite Stary Folwark is a campsite in Pietrzyków, Lubusz, located in a wood, a river/stream and by a lake/recreational pond.The campsite has...




					www.eurocampings.co.uk
				




Well appointed; around a lake; extremely friendly owner who insisted on giving me a guided tour of everything; had a bar which we didn't use.

*Second site - Wroclaw*






						CAMP-WROC
					






					camping-wroclaw.pl
				




Again very friendly. Run by 2 blokes called Igor and Bogdan! One of them spoke good English. We found our pitch tight as we are 8.7m long but nicely kept small site and useful for the town. I was glad we booked as they were turning folks away when we went.

*Third site - Krakow - Camping Korona*









						Camping Korona Mogilany, Camping Lesser Poland, Krakow
					

Camping Korona 3 stars, Mogilany (Krakow) - Lesser Poland. View details about the accommodation and choose it for your next holidays.




					www.campeggi.com
				




This site may be closed now but if not, it was handy for the bus into town and also a decent size site which was very open and green. Friendly owners as well plus a bar/resto.

*Vignette*

We didn't have one as we had to get the Go-Box which I sorted at the border. It would be worth having your words typed out in Polish or having Google translate open on your phone as when I got it, the ladies didn't speak any English...and my Polish is pretty non existent!


----------

